# Cerco un libro ...



## lolapal (29 Aprile 2014)

Ho volutamente lasciato vago il titolo di questa discussione perché magari potrebbe essere utilizzata anche da altri e in altri modi.



Premessa: Figlia andrà in prima media a settembre e entro poco tempo comincierà a sdoganarsi da mamma tassista e accompagnatrice. Io sono anche contenta per questo, non sono una mamma ansiosa, mi fido di lei, è una brava ragazzina.
C'è da dire che i cambiamenti, più nel corpo che nella testa, si fanno vedere e io vorrei aiutarla a prevenire certe situazioni di abuso o violenza che potrebbero (sicuramente no, ma non si sa mai) accadere.
Abbiamo già parlato ampiamente con lei sia di come nascono i bambini che del menarca e ha sempre avuto, fin dalla prima infanzia, libri adeguati all'età sul corpo e sull'educazione sessuale.
Sono rimasta molto colpita da un articolo di Tebe sul suo blog dove raccontava come i genitori le avevano insegnato a riconoscere e a difendersi da determinate situazioni. Visto che i miei genitori non hanno fatto nulla di tutto questo, anzi mi hanno tenuta all'oscuro anche delle cose più normali (concepimento, mestruazioni, ecc.), io vorrei rendere mia figlia più consapevole, ma non so da che parte cominciare, perché non vorrei spaventarla...

Vengo alla mia richiesta: conoscete qualche libro adatto ai ragazzini dai 10 anni che spieghi come capire le situazioni di violenza e abuso e come reagire? O anche un libro per i genitori che li aiuti a parlarne?

Grazie!


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2014)

ciao twin :smile:  difficile davvero... all'epoca con mia figlia abbiamo affrontato il  problema parlando, sicuramente ci devono essere dei testi adatti, ma non  li conosco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ho volutamente lasciato vago il titolo di questa discussione perché magari potrebbe essere utilizzata anche da altri e in altri modi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io libri non te ne so consigliare.
Quando i miei erano anche più piccoli della tua ripetevo che, se qualcuno li toccava mettendoli a disagio o diceva a loro cose che li facevano sentire sporchi o che facevano loro paura, dovevano allontanarsi subito da quella persona e poi parlarne a noi; se non fossero riusciti ad allontanarsi perchè trattenuti dovevano mettersi a urlare come aquile, perchè nessuno ha il diritto di far sentire qualcuno a disagio o impaurito.
Comunque...
se tua figlia va in prima media, probabilmente, qualcosina sa già.
Io sono rimasta sconvolta quando mi furono raccontate certe confidenze fatte alle elementari dai compagni.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2014)

Per te ci sono testi ben fatti
http://www.minotauro.it/chi-siamo/pietropolli-charmet-gustavo/

http://www.andreoli.rcslibri.it/libri.php


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ho volutamente lasciato vago il titolo di questa discussione perché magari potrebbe essere utilizzata anche da altri e in altri modi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


secondo me più cheun  libro sei tu che puoi fare molto.
trasmettendole sicurezza, informandola e aprendo con lei un dialogo aperto privo di cose inespresse


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2014)

per te niente, sei la mamma e visto che ti poni il problema vuol dire che le cose le sai, a grandi linee, e che comunque le saprai affrontare, se il caso (speriamo di no!)

per la bambina, le metterei sotto il naso I ragazzi della via Pal e Le ceneri di Angela, che non c'entrano molto, ma un po' sì


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

E' anche in offerta.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ho volutamente lasciato vago il titolo di questa discussione perché magari potrebbe essere utilizzata anche da altri e in altri modi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ne conosco ma credo che parlando con lei e del rispetto verso gli altri e che gli altri devono avere nei nostri confronti puoi introdurre il discorso. Falle capire che  in qualsiasi situazione  si senta  a  disagio o non rispettata nel suo modo di porsi deve reagire. Spiegale che deve stare attenta al suo benessere e se una situazione la mette in difficoltà  deve arginarla quindi allontanarsi o evitare e in caso di pericolo urlare se necessario, soprattutto  fai capire che può con fidarsi con te anche per solo per affrontare un piccolo dubbio o timore, ciao michetta :bacio:


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2014)

Libri non ne saprei consigliare in quel senso...io a 10 anni ero totalmente immersa nei Gialli Junior! :mrgreen:
Anche io sono stata ben instruita da piccola, sia dai miei genitori che dai miei nonni...ma non con ansie o mettendomi addosso paure infondate. Una cosa che ho sempre fatto (e che in effetti preoccupava un po' i miei) è stata che fin da quando ho imparato a leggere ogni giorno leggevo il quotidiano. Ogni santo giorno...prendevo la cronaca e leggevo...
A 6 anni sapevo cos'era un pedofilo e a 6 anni ho avuto il sangue freddo di gestire una brutta situazione, sapendo chi avevo davanti al parchetto vicino casa.
Ecco, io credo che la cosa migliore da fare sia informare i bambini...direi quasi in maniera distaccata, senza tanti fronzoli e romanzi e storie significative.

E questo anche in riferimento al periodo che da qui a breve andrà a passare, ovvero l'adolescenza...


----------



## lolapal (1 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao twin :smile:  difficile davvero... all'epoca con mia figlia abbiamo affrontato il  problema parlando, sicuramente ci devono essere dei testi adatti, ma non  li conosco.


Ciao twin 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io libri non te ne so consigliare.
> Quando i miei erano anche più piccoli della tua ripetevo che, se qualcuno li toccava mettendoli a disagio o diceva a loro cose che li facevano sentire sporchi o che facevano loro paura, dovevano allontanarsi subito da quella persona e poi parlarne a noi; se non fossero riusciti ad allontanarsi perchè trattenuti dovevano mettersi a urlare come aquile, perchè nessuno ha il diritto di far sentire qualcuno a disagio o impaurito.
> Comunque...
> *se tua figlia va in prima media, probabilmente, qualcosina sa già.*
> Io sono rimasta sconvolta quando mi furono raccontate certe confidenze fatte alle elementari dai compagni.


Beh, le sai già tutto. Ne abbiamo parlato, ha fatto delle domande a cui abbiamo risposto con chiarezza (spero) e tranquillità, ha libri sull'argomento corpo, pubertà, ecc.
Credo che nella media dei suoi compagni, lei sia una delle più correttamente informate. Parlando con altre mamme, molte si preoccupavano del fatto che il/la figlio/a cercava su internet e quando ho chiesto loro se ne avevano mai parlato e se avevano mai dato al/alla figlio/a un libro sull'argomento, mi hanno risposto di no, che non ci avevano mai pensato... risposte del tipo: "ma è un bambino"... :unhappy:
La prossima settimana, a scuola, faranno una lezione sull'apparato riproduttivo umano, con la maestra e un medico. Mi sembra una buona cosa, però lo faranno separati: prima le femmine e poi i maschi. Su questo non sarei proprio d'accordo, se l'argomento è affrontato nel modo giusto, mi sembrerebbe utile che le une siano informate su come funzionano gli altri...


Brunetta ha detto:


> Per te ci sono testi ben fatti
> http://www.minotauro.it/chi-siamo/pietropolli-charmet-gustavo/
> 
> http://www.andreoli.rcslibri.it/libri.php


Grazie! Do un'occhiata... 



Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me più cheun  libro sei tu che puoi fare molto.
> trasmettendole sicurezza, informandola e aprendo con lei un *dialogo aperto privo di cose inespresse*


Questo è un obiettivo che ci siamo posti fin dal principio e su tutto, non solo su questo tipo di cose... il mio timore, conoscendola, è che si spaventi, per questo pensavo di aiutarmi con un libro...



free ha detto:


> per te niente, sei la mamma e visto che ti poni il problema vuol dire che le cose le sai, a grandi linee, e che comunque le saprai affrontare, se il caso (speriamo di no!)
> 
> per la bambina, le metterei sotto il naso I ragazzi della via Pal e Le ceneri di Angela, che non c'entrano molto, ma un po' sì


Speriamo di no, di non doverle affrontare perché succedono... per questo vorrei cercare di affrontarle prima, per insegnarle a riconoscere le situazioni pericolose...
Due libri molto belli: il primo ce l'ha già nella sua libreria, il secondo è nella mia... 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ne conosco ma credo che *parlando con lei e del rispetto verso gli altri e che gli altri devono avere nei nostri confronti puoi introdurre il discorso*. Falle capire che  in qualsiasi situazione  si senta  a  disagio o non rispettata nel suo modo di porsi deve reagire. Spiegale che deve stare attenta al suo benessere e se una situazione la mette in difficoltà  deve arginarla quindi allontanarsi o evitare e in caso di pericolo urlare se necessario, soprattutto  fai capire che può *con fidarsi* con te anche per solo per affrontare un piccolo dubbio o timore, ciao michetta :bacio:


Ciao michetta! :bacissimo:
Il rispetto può essere un ottimo argomento introduttivo... tra l'altro ne abbiamo parlato varie volte, commentando fatti avvenuti in classe o anche libri o film...
La serenità del confidarsi con noi, è un altro degli obiettivi che ci siamo posti fin dal principio: non farla sentire a disagio nel dirci cosa le accade o cosa le passa per la testa... tanto che in un certo senso si può dire che non ha peli sulla lingua! :mrgreen:
Per il momento, sono abbastanza sicura che lei ci racconti tutto... 



Nicka ha detto:


> Libri non ne saprei consigliare in quel senso...io a 10 anni ero totalmente immersa nei Gialli Junior! :mrgreen:
> Anche io sono stata ben instruita da piccola, sia dai miei genitori che dai miei nonni...ma *non con ansie o mettendomi addosso paure infondate*. Una cosa che ho sempre fatto (e che in effetti preoccupava un po' i miei) è stata che fin da quando ho imparato a leggere ogni giorno leggevo il quotidiano. Ogni santo giorno...prendevo la cronaca e leggevo...
> A 6 anni sapevo cos'era un pedofilo e a 6 anni ho avuto il sangue freddo di gestire una brutta situazione, sapendo chi avevo davanti al parchetto vicino casa.
> Ecco, io credo che la cosa migliore da fare sia informare i bambini...direi quasi in maniera distaccata, senza tanti fronzoli e romanzi e storie significative.
> ...


Quello è il mio timore, appunto. E' probabile che ciò dipenda dal carattere di una persona. Figlia è una bambina (uso ancora questa parola perché, nonostante fisicamente già non lo è più, di testa lo è ancora) molto sensibile, con la testa tra le nuvole, che tende anche un po' a modificarsi la realtà per farsela piacere. Ha una grande fantasia, il che è positivo, ma che in certi frangenti la mette in ansia: per esempio, c'è un bimbo piccolo che piange sempre nell'appartamento accanto al nostro, e quando piange molto di notte, Figlia non riesce ad addormentarsi, non riesce a capacitarsi del perché il bimbo non dorme, cosa gli succede, se sta male, ecc....


----------

